# Feather flaw on Buff Orpington



## Cynchick (May 27, 2018)

I have a 7 week old Buff Orpington chick that has feathers in the center of her back sticking straight up. These feathers are growing straight up instead of flat. I have never seen this flaw before in a pure bread Orpington and was wondering if anyone else has. The rest of the feathers look normal and healthy as does the chick in every other respect.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good,you figured it out...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Genetic maybe. As long as she is eating, drinking normally and acting like a chicken should, I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## Cynchick (May 27, 2018)

She isn't a show bird so it doesn't make any difference there but don't know if I want to hatch her eggs in the future. Seems like if genetic, what else isn't right. I just don't want her to get picked on if other birds notice them blowing in the wind. Guess I should name her "Shirley" after the curl like Shirley Temple. LOL


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would hesitate on breeding her. The flaw could be passed on. Maybe she'll molt them out.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I'd check the eye area out.


----------



## Cynchick (May 27, 2018)

Saw this too and really don't know what to make of it. Any thoughts? Need to look at her "sister" to see if she has the same eye. These Orpingtons came from a large commercial hatchery.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Is another chick pecking at her?That would explain the feathers and eye.


----------



## Cynchick (May 27, 2018)

No not at this time. She fits in well with the rest of the flock. She eats well, likes to go out in the grass and eat bugs, she is active and seems healthy. She is the same size of the chicks her age too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good catch, NM!

I don't know about the eye. Maybe you can get a better bigger clearer pic?


----------



## Cynchick (May 27, 2018)

Looks like a double row of feathers. tried to get another picture but couldn't. To fast for me.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Cool, if it is genetic I would breed her just because she's unique


----------



## Cynchick (May 27, 2018)

I'm not going to cull her but will see what develops as she grows and what kind of eggs she lays. She loves to forage for bugs and worms so that's a plus. When I contacted the hatchery, they told me the anomalies were due to poor nutrition which isn't the case. All my chickens are fed a balanced diet plus free range and lets not forget the mealworm treats LOL


----------

